# NEW LOT Valve caps - un-nickable ONLY Â£16 postfree



## TTotal

How about these, am getting prices for 20 sets and 50 sets.

I paid Â£18 for these and they are perfect!










Priced at Â£16, see details on page 3


----------



## CamV6

count me in!!


----------



## Wak

how does the un-nickable bit work then.... ?


----------



## TTotal

They have a spinning top bit that , with the little spanner they give you, tightens up on the valve whilst the outer bit just spins. The "flats" on the top are so slight you cannot grip on them with little stealing fingers.

Have asked them to quote me and will post the prices soon.
8)


----------



## TTotal

PS they are chrome with a WHITTE top with red TT letters surrounded by thin black shadow, very smart IMOHO


----------



## TTotal

...and they come with free chrome stem covers (thats the black rubber tube that the valve sits in!)


----------



## robokn

Jon put me down for some will even pop the money round


----------



## NaughTTy

They look good John.

Might be interested, depending on price....for the next time someone nicks mine :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal

you cant trust anyone ............... :roll:


----------



## Wak

TTotal said:


> PS they are chrome with a WHITTE top with red TT letters surrounded by thin black shadow, very smart IMOHO


Thats why I'm asking! :wink:


----------



## mac's TT

If they are as good as you say, count me in too


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Can you get any other coloured top or letters John


----------



## TTotal

LISTEN YOU BUNCH OF very nice  nuTTers, they are only in the colour above ! :roll:


----------



## barton TT

count me in as well.


----------



## Hev

A set for me too please 

Hev x


----------



## Nem

Me too!

Nick


----------



## QuackingPlums

Those look yum! Once you loosen them with the spanner, can you twist them off with your thumbs? If so, I'm up for a set.
My last set were great but a little awkward as I had to use my key to undo them all the way - quite tricky when it was on my chain with the rest of my keys.


----------



## Wak

Can I have

Wak-TT

on mine?


----------



## mac's TT

Didn't know he was doing requests


----------



## scwheeler

In


----------



## CraigKORE

If I manage to decide what new rims to put on my car sometime this decade then I'd imagine they would finish off the look quite perfectly.

So I'm in...


----------



## TTotal

OK Now I have my order in with the supplier....

Price before... Â£18.00 inc postage

OUR price Â£16.00 inc postage

The 1st ten to drop me an email to john.selman(at)btinternet.com can have them at this price, if we get more buyers we can only order in blocks of ten and the price remains the same.

They have quoted a delivery of about 10 - 15 days to me then add another day or so for me to psot them to you.

I will only accept Paypal payment and to my address above, please (obviously substitute the (at) for the correct @ :roll:

Right who is first???


----------



## Nem

Me!

Email Sent!

Nick


----------



## TTotal

9 left... :wink:


----------



## L17MRL

i'll have some please.


----------



## Dicky2

Sorry to enquire,
You state that there is enough metal on top to connect the small spanner supplied. Can't the sticky fingered little people use a pair of pliers ? :?

I've seen some of them hoodies draggin Tool chests behind them out to a job :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

Email sent from me 

Hev x


----------



## TTotal

OK still 6 sets left.............thanks guys and gals


----------



## mac's TT

email sent John


----------



## NaughTTy

E-mail from me too. 8)


----------



## scwheeler

Email sent


----------



## TTotal

OK guys and Hev, this GB is closed as all places are taken

Paid up THANKS !
Nem PAID
Quacking Plums PAID 
Mac's TT PAID
Barton TT PAID
CraigCORE PAID
Hev PAID
SCWheeler PAID

Awaiting payment, COME ON GUYS !

NaughTTy :roll: 
L17MRL Elec transfer pending
ROBOKYN COD
Wak :roll:

Yes that does total 11 and yes I have ordered 10 sets, but if they are all paid up I will not only eat my hat but let MY set go :wink:

PLEASE let me know IF

There are more of you wanting these and I shall order another 10 sets (at my cost again) (Have now ordered 20 sets on 1st Oct )

Thanks all,

John


----------



## mac's TT

Paypal payment sent with address John

Thanks again
John


----------



## TTotal

Cheers John, list amended ! 8)


----------



## barton TT

Payment sent via paypal.


----------



## TTotal

Rec'd thanks !


----------



## Wak

Hi John,

sorry, I missed the update, put me down for a set.


----------



## TTotal

Nice one Mr Wak, thanks


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> OK guys and Hev, .........
> 
> Awaiting payment, COME GUYS ! and Hev :-*
> Hev................


I get a special mention    :-*

Electric money sparking its way to you (blonde issue overcome :wink

Thank you John

Hev x :-*


----------



## CamV6

sorry I should have said before, I just got a set of the TTshop ones as a gift so unfortunately i wont need the GB ones now. Maybe you could let mine go to Wak or someone else. I noticed you had 11 takers and 10 sets so i presume not a problem?


----------



## les

Just won a brand new set identical to these on eBay .. I paid Â£9 plus Â£2 P&P [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Hev said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK guys and Hev, .........
> 
> Awaiting payment, COME GUYS ! and Hev :-*
> Hev................
> 
> 
> 
> I get a special mention    :-*
> 
> Electric money sparking its way to you (blonde issue overcome :wink
> 
> Thank you John
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

Phew, not bad for a gal eh ? Thanks Hev.

J


----------



## TTotal

CamV6 said:


> sorry I should have said before, I just got a set of the TTshop ones as a gift so unfortunately i wont need the GB ones now. Maybe you could let mine go to Wak or someone else. I noticed you had 11 takers and 10 sets so i presume not a problem?


Thats ok Cam, thanks.


----------



## TTotal

les said:


> Just won a brand new set identical to these on eBay .. I paid Â£9 plus Â£2 P&P [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


What do expect me to do about this? Sell a set to you and loose Â£5 ?

:?


----------



## mac's TT

TTotal said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just won a brand new set identical to these on eBay .. I paid Â£9 plus Â£2 P&P [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> What do expect me to do about this? Sell a set to you and loose Â£5 ?
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

 John "loose"


----------



## TTotal

:?


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK guys and Hev, .........
> 
> Awaiting payment, COME GUYS ! and Hev :-*
> Hev................
> 
> 
> 
> I get a special mention    :-*
> 
> Electric money sparking its way to you (blonde issue overcome :wink
> 
> Thank you John
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew, not bad for a gal eh ? Thanks Hev.
> 
> J
Click to expand...

 :-* :-* :-* :-* :wink:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT

mac's TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just won a brand new set identical to these on eBay .. I paid Â£9 plus Â£2 P&P [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> What do expect me to do about this? Sell a set to you and loose Â£5 ?
> 
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John "loose"
Click to expand...




> :?


Spelling thread. Sell a set and lose Â£5 :wink:


----------



## TTotal

:lol:

Doh !

I just new that it was rong when I wrot it


----------



## CamV6

TTotal said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I should have said before, I just got a set of the TTshop ones as a gift so unfortunately i wont need the GB ones now. Maybe you could let mine go to Wak or someone else. I noticed you had 11 takers and 10 sets so i presume not a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok Cam, thanks.
Click to expand...

well, I say 'got' , they were ordered last thursday, not arrived yet tho :?


----------



## les

TTotal said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just won a brand new set identical to these on eBay .. I paid Â£9 plus Â£2 P&P [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> What do expect me to do about this? Sell a set to you and loose Â£5 ?
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

I expect you to do nothing or even to reply but since you have. There are more sets for sale on there right now. :roll: Just trying to get the members the best deal as with group buys if somebody sees the same thing cheaper. Sorry if that upset you, but thats life. :?


----------



## TTotal

And since you reply, the auction prices on eBay are just that. They are not BIN (buy it now prices) and if my friends on here are happy to buy at the prices I have quoted then it is up to me and them. I would appreciate it if you would not try to mess up any relationship that I have with others on here. Anyone can use eBay and they are all entitled to do so.
You can see that the item indeed comes from there, I am not hiding anything.
Your first post implies that the deal I have done is overpriced.

Thanks for your imput Les.

Really am not sure what you were trying to achieve with this, like other poster who leap into "for sale" posts on here trying to be clever :?

Anyhow mate, it makes no odds as the guys who are buying at the price I quoted are all friends who trust me.

Cheers


----------



## Johnwx

TTotal said:


> And since you reply, the auction prices on eBay are just that. They are not BIN (buy it now prices) and if my friends on here are happy to buy at the prices I have quoted then it is up to me and them. I would appreciate it if you would not try to mess up any relationship that I have with others on here. Anyone can use eBay and they are all entitled to do so.
> You can see that the item indeed comes from there, I am not hiding anything.
> Your first post implies that the deal I have done is overpriced.
> 
> Thanks for your imput Les.
> 
> Really am not sure what you were trying to achieve with this, like other poster who leap into "for sale" posts on here trying to be clever :?
> 
> Anyhow mate, it makes no odds as the guys who are buying at the price I quoted are all friends who trust me.
> 
> Cheers


Well said John
I know there will be no problems with a GB set up by you.
'The price is right' 
Perhaps les will set up a group buy selling them at a firm price of Â£9 inc P+P just to be nice to the TTF members :wink: 
Its not important that he will loose Â£4 on each deal we will all think he is a TOP guy.


----------



## les

TTotal said:


> And since you reply, the auction prices on eBay are just that. They are not BIN (buy it now prices) and if my friends on here are happy to buy at the prices I have quoted then it is up to me and them. I would appreciate it if you would not try to mess up any relationship that I have with others on here. Anyone can use eBay and they are all entitled to do so.
> You can see that the item indeed comes from there, I am not hiding anything.
> Your first post implies that the deal I have done is overpriced.
> 
> Thanks for your imput Les.
> 
> Really am not sure what you were trying to achieve with this, like other poster who leap into "for sale" posts on here trying to be clever :?
> 
> Anyhow mate, it makes no odds as the guys who are buying at the price I quoted are all friends who trust me.
> 
> Cheers


"Just trying to get the members the best deal as with group buys if somebody sees the same thing cheaper."
I assume you did read this? As for messing up your RELATIONSHIPS on here not at all. You can sell what you like at any price you like, thats your call. Yes the eBay valve caps on there are at auction. I bought at the lowest bid to get them and I can see no reason why others can't do the same if they so wish. Alternatively they can buy at your price thats their call. 
However if I can assist members to get what I understand to be a better deal then I will. Why would anybody be against that? I hope I have made that clear now if it was unclear before. Others on here have pointed out deals they believed to be better without being attacked so I dont understand your problem esp if you have nothing to hide and may long your friendship with the members here continue. Thanks


----------



## TTotal

Lets have a look at what you bought then Les?


----------



## les

TTotal said:


> Lets have a look at what you bought then Les?


OK just open a packet and see


----------



## TTotal

No, just post up the eBay item you won....


----------



## les

TTotal said:


> No, just post up the eBay item you won....


Na ;.... I have no intention of giving you access to details in my eBay account sorry. However if you are so intrerested why not check yourself as there are other identical sets of these for sale on eBay. Wouldnt take you long to find them i'm sure.


----------



## TTotal

Thats why I am asking and there are no identical sets that are up that are cheaper than this.










http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-anti-thef ... otohosting

Unlike you I am not hiding anything, access to your eBay account ? I dont want that. Just a link to the "identical item " that you apparently bought.


----------



## TTotal

Oh yes and I see that you were boasting about your 500 eBay feedback,

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=71473

QUOTE

I am an bit of a whizz on eBay (over 500 feedbacks selling and buying)

UNQUOTE

so you must know that you can put info on here without giving anything personal away... :roll:


----------



## les

TTotal said:


> Thats why I am asking and there are no identical sets that are up that are cheaper than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-anti-thef ... otohosting
> 
> Unlike you I am not hiding anything, access to your eBay account ? I dont want that. Just a link to the "identical item " that you apparently bought.


If I post the eBay item up you then have access to all the things I have bought and sold plus feedback etc on my account. They look identical to me. As for something to hide.. Yeah right :lol: Enough already this is futile I wish you well, good luck.


----------



## Johnwx

John
My guess would be that using ebay completed listings based on price and date stated by les that these are the ones in question  
Ebay item# 290033557384


----------



## mac's TT

Surprised at you buying silver Les. Thought they would be black


----------



## Johnwx

No stem covers either :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Sezles LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Those crappy ones are nothing like the nice ones we are getting, and as for your 500 feedback








NON locking too !!!

Pinnochio


----------



## TTotal

Guys...have a look at what else sezles has bought !!!

Surely not a Trannie


----------



## TTotal

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0013775082

And a cheapskate dump valve too ! :lol:


----------



## TTotal

and a STYLISH Â£6 watch


----------



## Johnwx

TTotal said:


> Sezles LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Those crappy ones are nothing like the nice ones we are getting, and as for your 500 feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NON locking too !!!
> 
> Pinnochio


Don't mock...
It may not be les.
However if I was a betting man its odds on :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Hung drawn and quartered, guilty as charged .

So what were you saying Sezles???

:wink:


----------



## Johnwx

This is fun...
It was a cold a damp day here unit this started now the sun is out abnd its warming up nicely [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## mac's TT

Can't believe it.......

All silver


----------



## TTotal

Johnwx said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sezles LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Those crappy ones are nothing like the nice ones we are getting, and as for your 500 feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NON locking too !!!
> 
> Pinnochio
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mock...
> It may not be les.
> However if I was a betting man its odds on :wink:
Click to expand...

Check the other items John he's had a TT book too...

I am convinced the person is one and the same


----------



## Johnwx

Why buy a book...he cannot read a description properly.
Identical in a dictionary is not how he has used it!!


----------



## NaughTTy

:lol:

As I said in my PM John - Very nice doing business with you


----------



## TTotal




----------



## les

TTotal said:


> Sezles LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Those crappy ones are nothing like the nice ones we are getting, and as for your 500 feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NON locking too !!!
> 
> Pinnochio


BOLLOX M8 I have 2 eBay accounts :-* well over 700 feedbacks in fact between them as I use the other just to sell :wink: .. However I owe you an appology they are not ID as I first thought so sorry there. :?

Silver to match my wheels guys no need for black on alloys IMO.


----------



## mac's TT

You can't get a black DV and watch 

Anyway they valve covers are nothing like the GB ones John has organised.


----------



## Johnwx

My other car is an Enzo....
I was buying them for a friend...
[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Just dont get it, why did you lie then?

It was clear from the outset that what you bought was far inferior yet you continued to bullshi7 on here.

I hope that people on here can now see you for what you are my friend.

Oh and also too thanks for the entertainment (on behalf of all of us) :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

John Paypal now sorted - payment sent


----------



## TTotal

As the man with the hernia said to his doctor...

"Thanks for your support"

:roll:

Thanks Paul.


----------



## TTotal

Revised payments list to follow


----------



## TTotal

TTotal said:


> OK guys and Hev, this GB is closed as all places are taken
> 
> Paid up THANKS !
> Nem PAID
> Quacking Plums PAID
> Mac's TT PAID
> Barton TT PAID
> CraigCORE PAID
> Hev PAID
> SCWheeler PAID
> NaughTTy PAID
> 
> Awaiting payment, COME ON GUYS !
> 
> L17MRL Elec transfer pending
> ROBOKYN COD
> Wak :roll:
> 
> Yes that does total 11 and yes I have ordered 10 sets, but if they are all paid up I will not only eat my hat but let MY set go :wink:
> 
> PLEASE let me know IF
> 
> There are more of you wanting these and I shall order another 10 sets (at my cost again) (Have now ordered 20 sets on 1st Oct )
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> John


----------



## les

TTotal said:


> Just dont get it, why did you lie then? DIDNT LIE I have appologized I made a mistake and admitted it.
> 
> It was clear from the outset that what you bought was far inferior yet you continued to bullshi7 on here. NO I DIDNT I SIMPLY INFORMED MEMBERS OF AN ALTERNATIVE WHICH I THOUGHT AT THE TIME WAS THE SAME ITEM IT WASNT AND I HAVE SAID SO AND APOLOGIZED FOR MY MISTAKE.
> 
> I hope that people on here can now see you for what you are my friend. YOUR NOT MY FRIEND M8 DONT PATRONIZE ME. I AM HONEST AND HAVE DONE SOME GOOD DEALS WITH MEMBERS ON HERE.
> 
> Oh and also too thanks for the entertainment (on behalf of all of us) :lol:


 CHEERS IT WAS A LAUGH WASNT IT :lol: BUT YOU DID TAKE IT VERY SERIOUSLY. I DIDNT SEE ANY SMILIES IN YOUR POSTS UNLIKE MINE  IT DID KEEP YOUR TREAD UP THERE THOUGH AT THE TOP DIDNT IT :wink:

Good luck as I have said before. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

> BUT YOU DID TAKE IT VERY SERIOUSLY. I DIDNT SEE ANY SMILIES IN YOUR POSTS UNLIKE MINE


Quite right, I am taking this seriously any normal person would feel that their reputation had been questioned by such a post as yours.

PS and is this not a smile?



> Oh and also too thanks for the entertainment (on behalf of all of us) :lol:


Many will know me on here as a happy go lucky clown, but even I will not be (slyly) accused of ripping people (my friends) off.

Your apology not accepted.


----------



## Johnwx

Drat 9 pages and a wet Friday....
looks like the fun is over on this thread..
So whats next :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

Jeez what a day , its still black here and stair rods of rain with worse to come they say...

Never mind, those new TT LOCKABLE valve caps (WITH FREE Valve stem covers) at just Â£16 will be here soon!

I have put mine on last night and they look so cool!

The spanner is a bit lightweight but does the job of making the cap stealproof!

John

eBay feedback 210 - 100% positive :wink:


----------



## Johnwx

TTotal said:


> Jeez what a day , its still black here and stair rods of rain with worse to come they say...
> 
> Never mind, those new TT LOCKABLE valve caps (WITH FREE Valve stem covers) at just Â£16 will be here soon!
> 
> I have put mine on last night and they look so cool!
> 
> The spanner is a bit lightweight but does the job of making the cap stealproof!
> 
> John
> 
> eBay feedback 210 - 100% positive :wink:


Thats selling all those cheap TT watches and cheap dump valves :wink:


----------



## TTotal




----------



## Johnwx

Nice hook HOW MUCH IS POSTAGE [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Fancy a group buy or shall I just sell one here cheaper? :roll:


----------



## Johnwx

I have an identical one but its cheaper


----------



## TTotal

Think you have missed the big "W" in front of it










There you are Les :lol:


----------



## Johnwx

TTotal said:


> Think you have missed the big "W" in front of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are Les :lol:


ROFL
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mac's TT

LMFAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal

http://www.******.is/5aur/wanker.jpg


----------



## TTotal

Consignment just arrived now, so hope to get them out today.

Thanks all,

John 8)


----------



## Nem

Stunning news mate 

Nick


----------



## TTotal

Just posted them Nick!

Have a great weekend all.

John


----------



## TTotal

OK they have all been sent to everyone who has paid.

L17MRL - Michael

There is another batch of 10 arriving soon, if I can have payment soon then one will be reserved for you.

Robokyn - Rob

Will see you this weekend, yours will be in the next batch mate :wink:


----------



## barton TT

Cheers mate await the postman in the morning then.  
Ian.


----------



## mac's TT

I'm off on holiday tomorrow John, if they arrive I'll wait till I come back on 22nd, then I can fit them, the alu switch covers, LED covers and tweeter covers as well as the DavidG keyring that should be waiting on my return.

Cheers John

It's much appreciated

It's an obsesssion you know


----------



## Hev

My postie getting ambushed twice in one week? ............ he's a lucky guy  

Thank you John 

Hev x


----------



## NaughTTy

See you tomorrow John - thanks for organising this GB


----------



## scwheeler

Arrived & Fitted - Cheers John


----------



## Nem

Arrived this morning.

Will get them on tomorrow.

Cheers very muchly!

Nick


----------



## mac's TT

Mine here too John. Thanks again.

John


----------



## CraigKORE

Arrived this morning - cheers


----------



## barton TT

Not got mine yet looks like monday now.


----------



## Johnwx

Thanks John
Mine arrived today :wink:


----------



## Hev

Got mine too 

(hmmm, all I need to do now is work out how to put them on )

Thanks John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hev x :lol:


----------



## Wak

Got mine and they are colour coded too!!!! Thanks John! 8)


----------



## NaughTTy

Got mine - but I think you knew that 

Cheers mate 8)


----------



## barton TT

Not got mine come John where are they.


----------



## barton TT

Arrived today many thanks.


----------



## TTK

Hi John - TTotal

Do you have any left ?

If you dohave some still, are going to the Leek curry meet on sunday ?

I'm going so i could pay you then if you bring a set along.

Thanks

Kev (TTK)


----------



## barton TT

TTK said:


> Hi John - TTotal
> 
> Do you have any left ?
> 
> If you dohave some still, are going to the Leek curry meet on sunday ?
> 
> I'm going so i could pay you then if you bring a set along.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kev (TTK)


I'm sure he has another batch on order PM him,they are well worth the money. :wink:


----------



## TTK

Thanks ..!!!

I've just sent pm .

Kev


----------



## TTotal

Hello boys and girls, just arrived today another batch of 10 sets.









The spanner supplied actually tightens up the very top section so they cannot be stolen by little fingers, the remaining section which is larger just spins. They are nice quality, ask anyone who bought the first batch please!

Please post up if you want a set, then simply send Â£16 by PAYPAL.

You should get them the next day (unless you have Ian's postman who got lost !)

My addy for PAYPAL is [email protected] (remove the word DOT and replace with the obvious )

Cheers all

John

So far..............

TTK Paid thanks Kev
Robokn


----------



## TTK

John,

Thanks for letting me know, i'm going to paypal once i've posted this reply.

Thanks Again

Kev (TTK)


----------



## TTotal

Received thanks Kev, posting tomorrow mate.


----------



## barton TT

TTotal said:


> Hello boys and girls, just arrived today another batch of 10 sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spanner supplied actually tightens up the very top section so they cannot be stolen by little fingers, the remaining section which is larger just spins. They are nice quality, ask anyone who bought the first batch please!
> 
> Please post up if you want a set, then simply send Â£16 by PAYPAL.
> 
> You should get them the next day (unless you have Ian's postman who got lost !)
> 
> My addy for PAYPAL is [email protected] (remove the word DOT and replace with the obvious )
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> John
> 
> So far..............
> 
> TTK Paid thanks Kev
> Robokn


Don't rub it in John they came in the end. :wink: very good quality those who intend to buy well worth the Â£16.


----------



## mac's TT

[smiley=stupid.gif]

Excellent value for money, and look sooo 8)


----------



## TTotal

Nice to have some satisfied customers.

Must have you stuffed :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Nice to have some satisfied customers.
> 
> Must have you stuffed :lol:


As long as it is not mounted John :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Almost mate , almost...........


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Almost mate , almost...........


who is that he is a fine looking fellow looks abit like some body but I just cant put my finger on it :?


----------



## tt-fastcar

is it too late to buy some of these?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

tt-fastcar said:


> is it too late to buy some of these?


Send John (T Total) a PM he has 8 sets left


----------



## TTotal

Hi,

Take no notice of that yellow guy, keeps getting in the way!

tt-fastcar Please send your Â£16 paypal payment to me at

[email protected] (Change the DOT to . )

I have some packed and ready for you, just need your address which will be on the paypal invoice and payment slip too.

Many thanks

John


----------



## tt-fastcar

is that including postage?


----------



## TTotal

Yup its an all in price :wink:


----------



## TTotal

tt-fastcar said:


> is that including postage?


Kev, just posted yours out tonight, my Paypal account was down, sorry for delay mate.

Let me know when you get them please.
Cheers

John


----------



## TTK

John,

Thanks for letting me know , i was beginning to wonder why they hadn't arrived , but no probs ,glad to hear that your up & running again.

Thanks Again...

Kev


----------



## TTotal

OK Kev,

6 sets left now, any takers?


----------



## TTK

John,

Valve caps received today & fitted ,they look a treat.

Thanks again,

Kev


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Kev, glad you liked them.

5 sets left guys...


----------



## TTotal

Mario 5 sets left only let me know today !


----------



## robokn

jon do you have a set for me i can pick up prior to the night?????? and whats all this hover colour


----------



## TTotal

Yeh Rob,

Will bring a few sets Monday.

Hoover ? No idea matey :roll:


----------



## TTotal

ONLY 2 sets left !

Thanks to you all last night Rob, Marios, Mark and others


----------



## elderberry blue

ill have a set if there is any left?


----------



## TTotal

OK Mr EB I shall send you a PM now...
Thanks
John


----------



## cheechy

I'm interested if you have a set left?

Thanks.


----------



## mac's TT

Looks like you'll need to re-order again John.

They are great though (well not lost one yet  )


----------



## TTotal

Couple of sets left guys!


----------



## cheechy

Hi as stated I'm interested in purchasing a set please?

Let me know how to pay etc.

Cheers


----------



## sttan

if you have any left mate i would have a set off you, cheers.  scrub that geezer i havent got paypal,sorry nice caps.


----------



## R6B TT

I think TTotal may be on holiday at the moment ....


----------



## TTotal

Thanks, just send Â£16 via Paypal to my account at

john.selman AT btinternet.com (change AT for @!)

Will post to you at no charge!

John


----------



## cheechy

Payment sent - cheers  8)


----------



## TTotal

Think I have now only 1 set left so be quick !

Thanks Cheech :wink:


----------



## TTotal

sttan said:


> if you have any left mate i would have a set off you, cheers.  scrub that geezer i havent got paypal,sorry nice caps.


Send a cheque then?

PM me and I can send you an address matey, thanks.

John


----------



## TTotal

R6B TT said:


> I think TTotal may be on holiday at the moment ....


Just got back from Antigua 8)









Luverly time !


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think TTotal may be on holiday at the moment ....
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from Antigua 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luverly time !
Click to expand...

Its been soooooooooooooo quiet without you!


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Kev, back now so watch out !


----------



## TTotal

UPDATE

Sending out tomorrow as payments recieved from you guys

Scott C
Robert M
Olle B

Still 2 sets only left (found a couple more hidden at home)

Cheers


----------



## cheechy

Do you grow these in special conditions in the greenhouse out the back?


----------



## TTotal

You found out !


----------



## TTotal

Sent out today...

Olle
Scott
Robert

:wink:


----------



## TTotal

Wasim was asking for some of these but I am out of stock, if you guys want to buy then go to my source on eBay... the price is about Â£18.50 inc postage.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-anti-thef ... dZViewItem










price: Â£14.99

End time: 25-Jan-07 23:35:25 GMT (6 days 9 hours) 
Postage costs: Â£3.25


----------



## barton TT

Anybody else having the same problem as me the TT logo has almost vanished on these valve caps. :?


----------



## Nem

barton TT said:


> Anybody else having the same problem as me the TT logo has almost vanished on these valve caps. :?


Yup, mine have done the same 

I was also advised at my usual tyre fitted to get them off straight away. He said you'd be suprised at how many of these type of caps get stuck on with rust, and they then have to chop the whole thing off next time they need to change a tyre.

Nick


----------



## mac's TT

Do you think we could sue John if that :roll: happened :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Well have to say mine have gotten faded too, back to the drawing board...


----------



## TTotal

mac's TT said:


> Do you think we could sue John if that :roll: happened :wink: :lol:


Yeh why not, should have got those that Les was talking about ....


----------



## NaughTTy

One of my (also pink) caps has lost the logo piece now


----------



## TTotal

Mine are all bald now 

Dont buy from that guy again is my advice.


----------

